

Just made my donation to the members of truecrypt.org - cedel2k1

As I wanted to download the latest version of TrueCrypt today, I've seen that they are actively asking for donations. I'm using Truecrypt for almost a decade now. I think it was about time ;-)
======
pella
<http://www.truecrypt.org/>

"TrueCrypt 7.1 ( September 1, 2011 )"

